

Why Millennial Women Are Burning Out At Work By 30 - thomasgerbe
http://www.forbes.com/sites/larissafaw/2011/11/11/why-millennial-women-are-burning-out-at-work-by-30/

======
suivix
I found it really interesting how young women take less breaks, although I'm
not too surprised. I remember in school that girls would seem to spend so much
time studying, while I would take studying and homework 'binges'.

